# Camping La Paz, Pendueles, Asturias, Northern Spain



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Browsing through my box of mh related newspaper cuttings this rainy day I came across an article, written by a motorhomer, describing this particular campsite as: 
" ... a secret we should keep to ourselves. Tiers of grassy terraces rise above a perfect sandcastle beach with rock pools and waterfalls".

Sounds pretty good to me - not on the database - anyone been there?

On the coast West of Santander and East of LLanes.


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Tony

Was there a few weeks ago. As described it is built into a kind of cliff face with tiers all the way down to the reception/restaurant block below.
Had only just opened for the season when I was there so things were a bit sparse, although they were busy enough. Opens out onto a relatively private beach area. Plenty of walking trails etc.
Quite difficult to find if you don't know how. If you are going for it give me a shout and I'll provide directions.

PM me your email address and I'll send you some photos.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

philmccann said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Quite difficult to find if you don't know how. If you are going for it give me a shout and I'll provide directions.
> 
> PM me your email address and I'll send you some photos.


Phil - post a campsite review - we might be heading that way in September and would love a recomendation for that part of Spain.

Boskybee


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*Camping La Paz*

Certainly is what is pretty accurately described.Spent 4 nights there in Sept 05.Views are tremendous,beach is clean and sandy and swimming is good.Facilities were good but as end of season shop and restaurant offreed little tho bar/restaurant terrace had great sea views.Can get all you need in nearby Llanes which is a pretty enough bustling seaside resort.If you are travelling inland to the Picos D'Europa which I would heartil recommend there is a great site at Potes Camping La Viorna.Great views clean with good facilities and helpful staff.Nearby Potes is a small market town of character.
Have a good trip

Martin


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Camping La Paz*



franco said:


> .............If you are travelling inland to the Picos D'Europa which I would heartil recommend there is a great site at Potes Camping La Viorna.Great views clean with good facilities and helpful staff.Nearby Potes is a small market town of character.
> Have a good trip
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin - yes, we camped at Viorna a few years ago and would be happy to go back there but always on the lookout for somewhere new.
It's probably no longer there but when we last were in Potes town there was an increduble, "sells everything" hardware shop - as you walked through the door it was like crossing a time warp - old worn floorboards, the smell of paraffin and soap, pots and pans hanging from rafters and almost nowhere to walk - absolutely fascinating. I had to be dragged away.


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*Camping La Paz*

Hi Tony yes it's still there.As you say an incredible place as if caught in a time warp. Didn't camp anywhere else in that area so no other recommendations although did overnight on the harbour front at Guetaria on the coast road back to San Sebastian/Santander.Plenty of space and great fish restaurants.Also an interesting/bizarre shape churchto visit if you are into that.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Here's a point in the direction - not alot of detail - sorry!
http://www.campinglapaz.com/

Boskybee


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I reckon this could well be our first stop after our cruise over from Plymouth next Sunday. Looks delightful. Thanks for info


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Franco, can you please be more specific on Guetaria as I can't find it on my Michelin map, but I'm scanning a big lump of coast road. 

Its location to the towns and what was on the quayside? Sometimes there are showers and toilets provided for yachties and boatmen.

Wonder if I will be able to listen to the Test Match over there?? Is there any radio reception from UK?


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Franco, I have found it, they miss the 'u' out in Michelin spelling but I searched in Windows Local Live and it smacked straight down to it, just near Zarautz.


----------



## 101751 (Nov 11, 2006)

A bit more information on this camping:

Google maps coords

Camping webpage

Pictures:



























Google map with more than 350 points of interest from Spain here:
*Spanish camper/motorhome points of interest*


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We used La Paz for our first night Monday 11th June and what a stunner. Had a swim on the great beach and wandered down to the bar after our meal. Not many people there at all, the site and the bar, but a very nice stay. Site must be daunting for access to some units though.


----------

